# what to do? leave the pieces and move on?



## gssteve (Mar 26, 2013)

*fiance hooked up with OM after 1 week*

Fiance and I have been "separated" since February we've been together for only 2.5 years. We have a 2 year old son, I'm 26 she's 24, she is beautiful, young, outgoing. Though we were separated we did the same things together and took care of our son, put him to sleep, talked, joked, she still asked me for help with her hw (she's finishing college), cook her food, get her school supplies (she is a teacher aid) . With the exception of any affections. So I ended up putting spyapp on her phone because i wasnt sure why we werent together while everything stayed the same even after I put more effort and time into things

Well last weekend, while she was out in LA for her birthday she found out about the app. She was hurt and said she understood why I did it and she wasnt angry. Fast forward to this weekend, I found out she has been talking to the guy she just met in LA and they have already messed around this week. Sad thing is, it is her brother's friend who apparently is ok with things. I don't know what to do, I mean technically she is single so there is nothing I can do. I still have her skype pw...should I just stop reading things? She tries to keep her and the guy thing a secret as only a couple of her close friends know. Should I confront her and lose all possible hope of reconciliation in the future with the anger that would come? All I wanted was my family and couldn't even imagine I would deal with such hardship and stress in life.


----------



## Peeps678 (May 21, 2013)

I think you need to talk to her and see what it is she wants. Its seems like she is keeping you around for a plan B. Obviously the trust isn't there since you installed that app and want to check her skype account.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

If I could get a personal maid to do my homework, cook, clean and watch my children when I don't want to ... I'd probably do it as well. Don't need to worry about giving them affection and I can disconnect to go meet up with others as I please. Guilt free.

You okay being her maid?


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

Why did you two separate ??

More info on your situation might help with better responses.


----------



## BrokenM (May 28, 2013)

My wife is 24 and has been very well taken care of for the last 3 1/2 years - and we are in the process of separating.

In my very recent and limited experience I would suggest confronting her quickly. Not in an anger filled manner - but as adults and objectively. You are going to be in each other's lives for years to come due to your kids so you can't just sever ties. But it's not fair to you if you're stuck at home taking care of the family while she enjoys the single life.

She either needs to re-commit to you and the family or move on. If you put it in a way that can not be misunderstood she will either move on or put her best foot forward and put in some effort. If you let it sit and hope for reconciliation I think you're just going to set yourself up for failure and hurt.


----------

